

Hacking on mozilla graphserver is fun and easy - rhelmer
http://rhelmer.org/blog/?p=185

======
rhelmer
There's a vagrant config and puppet manifests here too
<https://github.com/rhelmer/graphs/tree/master/vagrant>

